# Ladies help..How important is new clothing for a man?



## loveless1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ladies help..How important is new clothing for a man? ok so im getting out of the shower today and realize i put on the same night shorts and basically t shirts all the time, my kids have tons of new dudds and shoes my wife has a killer collection but im wearing the same old ship.... does it make a diffrence on how a man looks to you to maybe get that spark a flowing again?? i did just rect change my cologne.. help a shulmper out thks. ps. iam a working guy not suit and tie so they just wont fit my style thks loveless1.


----------



## skitown (Feb 9, 2010)

New clothing is nice, but only if it makes you have more confidence in yourself. More importantly than new clothing is how you take care of yourself. Do have good hygiene, eat decently - somewhat healthy, and remain physically active. That is more important to me than new clothing. 

With my H, I have noticed that new clothing makes him feel good. He displays a sense of self-confidence that is attractive to me.


----------



## loveless1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes i def take care of my body work out 5 days a week to cut up and keep my teeth white, hair combed ect, just wondering if the SAME OLD CLOTHES make me the same old hubby couldnt hurt right??


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

It matters in the sense that it's one factor among many that pull female attention.

Just tell your wife that you want her help shopping for a couple clothing upgrades. Then you get to go together and that's a fun experience together anyway.

If she declines, ask a female friend for help... say it's to surprise your wife. A little jealousy might tweak your wifes oulala...


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

His clothes aren't all that important to me. As long as they're clean, not stained/ripped/too small/etc., that's all I really care about. I also don't much care if he wears the same stuff all the time. It's more important to me to know that he took a shower every day, brushed his teeth, etc. 

If you would feel better having more/different clothes, then go ahead and get some. If you feel you need some help in getting some nicer stuff or whatever, ask your wife, or go to a store that has knowledgeable sales staff that can help you.


----------



## posh7 (Jul 7, 2010)

As long as your clothes are neat and put together and appropriate for the occasion then you are good to go. I'm lucky if my husband puts on something without stains He also never wants to dress for the occasion so we never go anywhere dressy together. I just go out to nicer places with my friends.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I actually like a guy who doesn't pay attention to clothes. I don't trust guys who do. *shrug*


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

turnera said:


> I actually like a guy who doesn't pay attention to clothes. I don't trust guys who do. *shrug*


There's definitely a "too much" look. As in are you gay, a pimp or a player?

I keep clean, fresh, color coordinated and properly fitting, but don't use Gay Magic like I was going to a photo shoot.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yes hygiene definitely comes first but it would be nice every once in a while if the husband bought something fresh. Wearing the same thing too often gets kind of boring. Plus the material gets stretched, the color fades and old clothes have a weird smell, no mattwer how much you wash them.


----------



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

My husbands wardrobe is MUCH smaller than mine. In fact, I'm sure it's not even 1/3rd the size of mine. He wears like 3 of his 8 or so pairs of pants he owns. This doesn't bother me at all. At first though I tried to get him to go shopping, and we would and usually the stuff we would buy he would like maybe 10% of it after he washed and wore it a time or two. The other 90% would continue to hang in the closet unworn. This however, did irritate me. Because we always spent good money on designer jeans and pants, that would just hang there. While I love to shop for cheap stuff at Target and Kohls, just because I can get more, and for a lot less. I felt when he got a new wardrobe addition he was wasting money. So I learned to not take him shopping quickly. 

Now I'm not saying this is your problem, but I find that men generally like what they like and don't mind wearing the same thing over and over again. Women are like spaghetti and we like to mix and match and intertwine all of our clothes. Where as men, are like waffles and the have certain blocks of clothing they wear and this only fits with this, and this doesn't go with this. So it is not unusual for a man to wear the same things over and over again. However... you must be clean about it. Regular laundering is a must!

Another thing I've done since my husband and I have been together is go shopping for him. Get him the shirts he likes at the same place every time. Maybe add a new color once in a while, but generally as he wears out one shirt or two I'll go and get the same shirts at the same place to replace them. Same thing with pants. I try to get the brands and sizes I know he likes, rather than branching out with anything new because I know he won't wear it, but I get something I know he likes and has worn before he will. 

Be plain and constant is not an issue. Women just have too much going on, and a strong urge for material possessions generally lies in this "never have enough" category when we're talking clothes.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

If your marriage is in a slump, it can help to get her attention, so to speak. My husband looks great in jeans and a casual dress shirt...and even jeans can make a difference if you haven't shopped in a while...updated style with a good fit, esp. since you stay in shape!


----------



## Eli_Erdwell (Sep 2, 2010)

It's not necessary to spend $100 a month on clothes, but every now and then a new shirt or clean underpants won't hurt. It'll give her a new perspective on you and helps her notice you (if you know what I'm getting at)! My husband once wore an old fashioned shirt as Dracula for halloween and it drove me ape shi*t. A little bit of class or even a collared shirt in a color you wouldn't normally wear without pointers is really all you'd need to feel like a new guy


----------



## twilight101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes! Clothes do matter. Taking the time and effort to look nice shows you are confindent and want to look nice for yourself and for her.

My husband wears nothing but t-shirts and the same battered pair of cargo shorts every day. Yuck! I would love it if he put more effort into how he dressed. I think your wife would appreciate it, too.


----------



## jane. (Jul 10, 2009)

I used to think that I didn't care about clothes on a guy. However, every once in a while when DH throws on a new outfit, or shirt, or shoes I always do a double-take and think, "Wow. Nice."


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

twilight101 said:


> Yes! Clothes do matter. Taking the time and effort to look nice shows you are confindent and want to look nice for yourself and for her.
> 
> My husband wears nothing but t-shirts and the same battered pair of cargo shorts every day. Yuck! I would love it if he put more effort into how he dressed. I think your wife would appreciate it, too.


 My husband always says that that is the woman's fault. If she would refuse to go anywhere with him until he puts on something nicer, he'd learn.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

He wears clothes??!!? Hmmmm I might want to try to do something about that!

Clothes make no difference whatsoever to me.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

my husband aint a fashion icon for sure but I still make sure his supply of black tees and jeans are kept fresh. he looks good in those duds and its what he is comfortable in so its sexy to me. I def cant stand it when he wears his "well worn" clothes unless he's doin yard work or somethin...He doesnt wear cologne anymore, drives me bananas cause I LOOOOOOVE a good smellin man, not that he is stinky but I spend alot on cologne for him and he dont friggin wear it anymore. anyway, kind of ramblin...lookin nice, whatever the style is important to me.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to shop annually with my ex for his new clothes--he's a teacher, so "back to school." He loved it. Never once asked if I'd like the same, though. . . any wonder he is my ex?


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

my (soon to be ex) husband had 5x the closet space and clothing than me, but seems to always wear something new each week. found out he orders the latest brand name clothing each week, wears it a few times, and then it's in the back of the closet somewhere. 

i personally dont like it because i think it gives out the wrong message and feel like it reflects an emptiness he has. i like it when a man can be clean such as orderly, laundered clothes, and personal hygiene. husband there showered daily, but didnt scrub in all the cracks he had so he was still smelly, as well as the carpet, shoes, and clothing he wore. a turn off. 

what you did with having a new cologne is nice to switch it up a little. and date night so you can sport a new outfit would make the both of you feel special because you took the time to prepare for each other.


----------

